# Toe's HT setup (work in progress)



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

http://farzanegan.org/ht

Update- as of last night- I now have the two tempests wired to the EP2500 (not through the 1124).

Next steps: getting a RS meter and getting this tuned.

The bass from my IB is amazingly clear- but not.. loud. I'm going to be really curious how it specs.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Some specs- the room is over a garage (I have two garages) and I had turned the back 1/3 of the room into a climbing (bouldering) wall. I even make my own holds- ask if you're interested.

The size is about 18x23.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I have a picture of the room I did in Sketchup (free from Google). From the original vaulted ceiling I added a 9' ceiling (much to the dismay of my climbing friends who wanted a taller wall). I also built a wall which is for the screen.

What's the consensus on screens- should I buy a screen, build a fabric screen or use the wall with a special paint?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's a good size room toecheese. Looks like you got the whole family involved too... :T

Screens... I used my wall with 2-3 coats of Kilz 2 and then 2-3 coats of Misty Evening Gray with lots of sanding in between. Looks good to me, but I suspect a nice fabric screen would probably improve my picture some. I'm just happy enough with what I've got. If you are being money conscience then the DIY is much cheaper. Money no object - buy one.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Oh, saving money is a big motivator. 

After getting ridiculous quotes on HVAC work, I did it all myself.

I also did all the electrical stuff. 

That paint you mention- is that a special HT paint, or just a Home Depot thing?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Glidden Flat Latex Base and I'm pretty sure you can get it at Home Depot. I had mine color matched because there was not Glidden dealer near me at the time. Lowes may have it.

I have several screen shots on my site... Z2 and Z4 shots... I think they all look good.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

My projector is now mounted- but as I put on the blog- I want it motorized! (and DIY). I'm thinking some kind of garage door opener...


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Garage door opener for dollhouses?


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I got some samples of the screen colors (Misty Evening) and some others and held them up as I watched a movie last night (Dragonfly not too bad, actually) and was... underwhelmed. 

To be fair, this was a color swatch and not the actual paint, so I might have to paint some actual surfaces to try it.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Josuah said:


> Garage door opener for dollhouses?


Heh, do they have such a thing?

I was thinking garage door opener, because they often have remotes and are used to move in two directions with limited motion... dunno. I'm stewing on it.


----------

